# Cancelled B&N account and lost my books.



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Nook Color that I bought for reading magazines. I didn't like reading on it so for the past 4 months I have been trying to cancel the subscriptions. I would cancel them online, get a refund and then the next month they would be charged to my card again. : / This happened three times. Last week I called B&N to get them to cancel, they apologized, refunded my money. Today I had yet another charge from B&N on my credit card. I called them and after being on hold with three different people for 45 minutes, I finally told them to cancel my account. I was told "If you cancel your account, you lose ALL your book purchases." What? Thankfully I only purchased two books.

Goodbye Barnes & Noble...


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I rooted mine so now I have a crappy slow tablet with a battery that lasts 2 3- hours tops.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Since the ebooks are tied to the account and not the device, the same thing would happen if you cancelled your Amazon account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KingAl is correct. . . . .but I wouldn't expect it to get to that point with Amazon. . . .I know I've subscribed and unsubscribed to both blogs and magazines and never had any extra charges because of it.  In fact, once or twice when I canceled a day or two after the 14 day free trial and had already been billed, I have gotten a refund of the 'unused part of the subscription' -- but it was really the full monthly amount even though I'd received an 'issue' or two after the 14 days.

Sorry about your poor experience. . . . since you rooted it you can put the Kindle for Android app on it. . . .


----------



## CarrieMac (Sep 30, 2011)

You can download all of your Nook books in ePub format before deleting your account. I did that recently when B&N double charged me for four books, two weeks after I bought them, and refused to remove the charges. They also wouldn't let me remove the credit card associated with the account, so I just deleted the whole darn thing.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

But if you ever have to re-enter your CC number (if you have to deregister your nook for whatever reason), those books will no longer be readable.


----------



## CarrieMac (Sep 30, 2011)

KingAl said:


> But if you ever have to re-enter your CC number (if you have to deregister your nook for whatever reason), those books will no longer be readable.


They work fine on mine, and I deregistered my Nook. You just sideload them with the USB cord.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

CarrieMac said:


> They work fine on mine, and I deregistered my Nook. You just sideload them with the USB cord.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

A backup with Calibre would be a good idea... I have some of my ebooks backed up, but not all of them. I'll work on it!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

You lose your books with Amazon too.  I know this because my Amazon account was hacked and had to be closed.  The books I had on my Kindle stayed there of course but the ones I had deleted from my device were no longer available to me.  Customer Service said they could not transfer them to my new account but gave me a substantial credit on my new account to use to replace them.  I believe they gave me more money than I had spent because I get alot of free and cheap books...only a few full price.  Since I had already read the deleted books so I treated myself to books I had been wanting but was too cheap to buy.  Bottom line...I continue to choose Amazon because of the Customer Service.  I waited for Amazon to bring out a color reader/tablet...ordered my Fire the first day.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am having horrible problems with my B&N account.  I think my books are tied to my credit card and not my account (like Amazon).  I changed cards and now I have soooo many issues.  I havent been able to buy a book in weeks.  And my previous purchased books no longer open (even though the account never changed, just the card).  It is a mess.

I really like this little Nook touch, but really hate shopping on it.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I am having horrible problems with my B&N account. I think my books are tied to my credit card and not my account (like Amazon). I changed cards and now I have soooo many issues. I havent been able to buy a book in weeks. And my previous purchased books no longer open (even though the account never changed, just the card). It is a mess.
> 
> I really like this little Nook touch, but really hate shopping on it.


 Yes, Barnes and Noble customer service is HORRIBLE. I feel sorry for the B&N brick and mortar stores because everyone there is really nice.


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> I am having horrible problems with my B&N account. I think my books are tied to my credit card and not my account (like Amazon). I changed cards and now I have soooo many issues. I havent been able to buy a book in weeks. And my previous purchased books no longer open (even though the account never changed, just the card). It is a mess.
> 
> I really like this little Nook touch, but really hate shopping on it.


This is why I went with the Kindle instead. I could never get my books to work after I changed my credit card info.


----------



## pattypooh (Nov 12, 2011)

I have had many problems with Barnes & Noble customer service. First time, I had my Nook a little over a month and the button cracked (common problem with Nooks). The service rep argued with me for 35 minutes that I did not have a warranty because I bought it at Best Buy instead of Barnes & Noble. Even though it was past Best Buy's time frame for a return they exchanged it for me. I let it go thinking the Nook had only been recently sold by outside vendors and I just happened to talked to an uneducated rep who did not receive policy training yet.
Recently I tried using a gift certificate. Even though I was using a gift certificate Barnes & Noble verified my default card, which is a debit card, a number of times in one day.  For security reasons our debit card is locked when a vendor makes numerous checks in a short period of time. A simple phone call to our bank unlocks the debit card. The next time I attempted to buy a book I was told my debit card was invalid even though the bank unlocked the debit card and the funds were coming out of a gift certificate. The first day I talked to three customer service reps, and was promised the next higher supervisor would call me the next day. (Never received a call). That day I received the standard email from Barnes & Noble, "You bought a book and you can now download it". I came home that night thinking Barnes & Noble had fixed their problem, but once again I received the error message. I was on hold with customer service for 45 minutes, and in the mean time the book did download. Customer Service finally came back on line, so I stated I was able to download the book and starting questioning if the problem was fixed, and might I run into this problem again. I was cut off and told "We're glad we could help and Bye-Bye before I even finished my question. 
Three bad customer service calls is more than just an occasional bad service rep.

I bought a Kindle because I have received good customer service on the occasions I had to call Amazon. I am happy with my new Kindle and actually like the Kindle Store better than the Nook Book Store. The Kindle store suggest more books to purchase from your search history.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have had my cc locked twice because of refunds from Amazon.  Last time it was terribly embarrassing because I got stuck at a restaurant after hours.  One of the few annoyances I have with Amazon is if I want to unsubscribe to a blog or newspaper it will refund pennies instead of just not renewing it next month.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

The deeper lesson here is that, whether you own a Kindle, nook, Kobo, Sony Reader, or anything else; back up your books in such a way that you can put them on any other device you may own in the future.


----------

